# The Uber of Alternative Meds



## DriverG (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone here have any lucking driving for the new ridesharing apps that delivery medicine to people. A lot of them state you can make good money. Would like thoughts from people who are currently driving and delivering. Thanks


----------

